# Thinking about an Outty 500



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone have one or rode one? I like that it is the smallest v twin on the market and the price tag isn't too terrible.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

A friend's wife has the new 450. Loves it. Not a v-twin and not near enough power for me but the ride is great and it does what she needs it to and no issues.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

How much is the 500? 
Been noticing there are lots of can am's for sale lately. Everyone dropping their bikes to get a commander.


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

The commander is alot of it, but racing season is about over is the main reason i would guess. New bikes for next years season.


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

The MSRP is $7,700 and that's about my max. I would love a bf 750 or outty 800 but I have a kid on the way and would prefer to not break the bank on another toy.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

lil'prairie said:


> The MSRP is $7,700 and that's about my max. I would love a bf 750 or outty 800 but I have a kid on the way and would prefer to not break the bank on another toy.


Have you looked at any Brutes? Keep an eye out for year end models. I bought my 09 BF 750 in Sept 2009, and got it for 7k OTD.


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

It will probably be easier to get a good deal when I get back to the lower 48. Quads are expensive up here in alaska. You are lucky to get one below msrp.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

emc said:


> The commander is alot of it, but racing season is about over is the main reason i would guess. New bikes for next years season.



:agreed:

The thing is I would rather buy most race bikes before a trail bike...cause I know that about 99% of the racers are like me....OCD about their bikes. We check or tear down after each race and make sure nothing is wrong and if there is ANY wear on ANY part its replaced....lol. You can look at most race bikes and see if they have been taken care of...most are in great shape. 

"Disclaimer" I AM IN NO WAY SAYING THAT RACERS ARE BETTER THAN TRAIL RIDERS. PLEASE DO NOT TAKE THIS STATEMENT LIKE THAT. JUST SAYING THAT MOST RACE BIKES ARE KEPT IN GREAT SHAPE.

I had to add that...lol. Last time I said that I got bashed from people thinking I meant racers were better...:no:

Ok..sorry. back on topic.

The 500's are great bikes and can be made into some VERY fast machines.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

i think 500's are the perfect size quads. they can spin big tires fairly well and can still be a practical trail machine. i'm perfectly happy with my sportsman 500 efi


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

You can always get a new Can Am from Amy @ Bert's Mega Mall. They can ship it right to your door. They have some really good prices on Can Am's. I promise you dont have to break the bank to get a Can Am you just have to know where to look. I got mine when Gander Mountain was closing out all their ATV departments. $6600 out the door with a 3 year warranty. Had it not been for lucking up on that deal I would have ended up with a Honda!


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

If ya dont mind the struts up front instead of double a-arms, i say the 500 will be plenty good!


----------

